

RailsConf 2010: Interview with Fabio Akita - spastorino
http://blog.wyeworks.com/2010/7/1/railsconf-2010-interview-with-fabio-akita
Very interesting thoughts on Ruby and Rails community.
======
neerajdotname2
Rails is not about having less number of lines of code. well said.

------
dcaliri
great interview!

